# Skylines in the snow



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm after a decent res portrait pic, anyone got any ?

I'd love to kick off with one of mine but she's tucked up in the warm too scared to venture outside, LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

youll be hard pushed mate we only get crappy rain in the uk im afraid:bawling:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I've got these two pics of Skylines in the snow. Neither of them are mine but they've been posted previously and I'm sure they're members cars.

(If you're reading and the pics belong to you and you dont want them up- let me know and I'll delete them)


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

the r34 looks sexy as hell in that pic.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

only got a couple of cellphone shots from a couple years back but not very good ones


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> youll be hard pushed mate we only get crappy rain in the uk im afraid:bawling:


if my gtr was on my drive id have some pretty good pics, my drive is covered in the stuff! is interesting getting the cars down the drive sometimes! lol


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thats a very very nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks chaps.

Yep we've still got a bit of snow at home too (kent). I thought someone might of taken a few snaps over the last couple of days?

Is that Ged's old 32 in the second pic...sure looks like it ? Anyone got his email addy as I dont think he comes on here much anymore. If you do read this Ged, drop me a PM mate, Ta


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> I'd love to kick off with one of mine but she's tucked up in the warm too scared to venture outside, LOL :thumbsup:


and you call yourself *snowfiend*!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...it's ironic 

I've not even seen my car since October John !

P.s. Sorry I missed your call earlier, didnt even hear the phone ring. Will give ya a buzz in the morning but it's all good, nearly done now.


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

The r34gtr is stealth's old car. I want to know how he got the car there without getting snow in the tyre tread ? probably cleaned the tyres with his toothbrush sad man that he is


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

^^ LOl guess who's who 
Nice undercover look 

I which I could take pics of my R32 GTR in the snow, but she's tucked away warm and cousy in the garage


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

-----


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Giles
I have a high res tif of Ged's R32 in the snow from last years calandar (different from the one above), its a really nice pic though it is landscape, it could be cropped a bit, any good?

Calv


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Calvin, can you email it over to me and I'll take a look ?


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

I'll do it in the morning as its backed up at work :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah the 34 is my old car and I do still miss it :sadwavey:The light was really good that day in a strange sort of way .I really hope we get some more days like that this year ,I will be out with car and camera if we do .I find electric tooth brushes good for the snow on the tyres :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


>


like a polar bear in the snow , just blends in :chuckle:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i know this is a very poor picture but i still like the look of the angle of this one from a while back


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Love that 34.. Will try and get some pics of my Stagea in the snow tomorrow...


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

By the way, that was at the Hotel next to the Nurburgring entrance last Easter.

We had some fun there, the feild up the road was very interetsing cause we went snow drifting!!!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah it was mental at the Nurburgring last easter wasnt it. I took my snowboard gear with me and spent the Saturday hitting some of the make shift slopes with the local sledgers 

Was in the missus Scooby, nice sensible 4wd car, LOL.


----------



## Luvan (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine in the snow


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Yep the 32 on Do Lucks is my old car

Giles, you have pm:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Luvan said:


> Mine in the snow


Looks great, I like the contrast with the black wheels and white bodywork and snow.

I'd trade a good snow covering for our mix of salt and dirt and rain anyday!


----------



## liam gtr (Jan 29, 2007)

we camped at shakespear raceway back in april last year and this what we woke up to :chuckle:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

ha no way! awesome


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Lets repost these:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Love those pics...

Snow has just started coming down here, and is forecast for the next couple of days, should get some pics soon 



juhiss said:


> Lets repost these:


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice, looks like you were doubling as a snow plough too


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

I got some of mine in the snow from last yr i think, i will post them when i get a minute
Some of them pics look cool 

Snowfiend where abouts in kent you from?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

heres my R32 when I had it, very deep snow for england... first ones my favorite though




























James


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I remember some great R34 pics in the snow.
Searched and found the thread but pics are no longer hosted.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/33960-hi-all.html
cheers cokey


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Some snow on the border....


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

We have littlebit snow here


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Come on then chaps.....let's see your pictures today ! LOL


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

There you go My snow man


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Here you go Giles


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Today, this is my favourite button in my car 










Loads more pictures here if anyone is interested:
09snow pictures by jfuggles - Photobucket


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I have just been out and tried my snow button and yes it snowed some more. 

Wheels still spin though - cant understand it : :squintdan:squintdan


----------



## Kendo (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi guys, here what my R33 looked like today!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice car john!


----------



## TyreKill (Aug 16, 2006)

*Theres a 33 under there somewhere, honest!*


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

neilo said:


> Nice car john!


Thank you. I was thinking looking at the picture. With it being that colour the pictures themselves might as well be b&w for all the good the colour is


----------



## 620hprb26 (Nov 1, 2008)

your all mad hope there all fully undercoated, mines been locked up in the garage with a blanket over it since october


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

mine is nice and snug in the garage too :thumbsup:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

*ola...*

Mo Kassem's Photos | Facebook



Mo Kassem's Photos | Facebook



Mo Kassem's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Great pics... Sunny and warm in Germany... Give me my snow back !!!


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

I so wanted to go out & play, but didnt want to get it all yuky underneath.

We Measured 13inches here in Guildford








[/IMG]


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

brett21 said:


> We Measured 13inches here in Guildford


Bet your girlfriend's happy


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Like the look of that....

Modest but menacing at the same time...... l like it.

That 'Reinik' badge says it all!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Fuggles said:


>


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

*Snow...*

Here`s my pic`s of Derbyshire`s effort this morning at 8am.

And for those of you wondering, YES, the car is run off mains or at least it thinks it is - damn battery`s!



















Im glad ive got the winter wheels on as at 4pm it was a different story, i stoved it into a kerb (light alloy damage) than had to dump it at the bottom of the hill i live on....:bawling:

I might get another pic when i go and do the next hours check......its going to be a long night!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine from this morning:


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pics guys, will upload some in a moment


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are some pics i took after work today.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Ive just been and checked, its still there but im abit worried about all of those footprints round it!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

here are a couple of shots from this morning ,you can get some idea of the white of the car compared to the pure white of the snow..


----------



## ChrisStatham (Jul 7, 2001)

Sorry, this was a few years ago, before the Skyline, and not much snow.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

stealth said:


> here are a couple of shots from this morning ,you can get some idea of the white of the car compared to the pure white of the snow..


that looks superb :smokin:


----------



## AWD Freak (Oct 17, 2005)

heres mine, there is a GTR under there somewhere, hahah the garage is reserved for something alot more special so the gtr will have to sleep outside!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*school run fun in the snow....*

I did the school run in the GTR yesterday as I figured the four wheel drive might come in handy, school was closed of course as the teachers have an arrangement to stay in bed at the first sign of a snowflake (officially the heating had broken down, although no sign of any engineers anywhere when we got there) 

So we went and found some untreated lanes and had some fun, the four wheel drive works suprisingly well! Came up behind a guy in a SAAB on one of the quiet bridges over the motorway just north of Wokingham and he got out to warn me that as I was front wheel drive I probably wouldn't make it up there lol! I said "thanks but we'll have a go" and drove round him and straight up the incline on almost virgin snow no probs... can't imagine what he must have thought... anyway stopped and snapped a few photos on the phone on a quiet lane...









-








-








-


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

had to hose all the crap off after.... and douse everything ali in wd40! - splitter makes a good snow plough!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

blue34 said:


> had to hose all the crap off after.... and douse everything ali in wd40! - splitter makes a good snow plough!


kept mine in the garage

my Type R got stuck in the snow i just left it lol....

Blue34 - you look really young in that pic


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

matty32 said:


> kept mine in the garage
> 
> Blue34 - you look really young in that pic


Yeah, nice blazer too :chuckle: "Go for green!" LOL


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

knight said:


> Here you go Giles


Lol, I am sure that must have been a handful in the Snow!!!


----------



## ttw (Jan 27, 2009)

It's only a GTS-t, but at least we have snow :thumbsup: .
Edit: Disregard the winter wheels .


----------



## Ian C (Jun 3, 2003)

I couldn't resist driving to work today....what a hoot!

_that name again is Mr Plow!_


----------



## lloyd_GTR (Mar 9, 2008)

endo said:


> Some snow on the border....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

I don’t like driving this in the snow 4wd my a** I just spins up the back no drive on the front


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I think I'll entitle this...."White on white on white"


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

and this was my day


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine on Monday night. Awesome fun with a 2way diff, 360bhp and barely legal rear tyres!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

How's the banana ?

Suzy was telling me about the cable-tie stitching !


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

haha.. the Banana is frikking epic. 4th gear on the limiter up the hill outside a mcdonalds completely sideways going about 10mph on Monday night was hilarious. It sounds mental on the limiter.. ear bleeding pain. 

Yeh the stitching is holding up well.. this car is abused and trashed allready. The front bumper is held on with 4 cableties and held together with about 50! The drivers side skirt is half held on with aluminium tape as is the rear bumper. The front indicators are loosely cabletied in too... hahaha. Its a car that certainly makes people look twice!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Just been out and took these...


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

After a 120km trip  It was snowing so much I could barely see the road


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Snow? Mine doesnt get driven in the rain!!!!
You crazy mofo's!


----------



## ALF_GTR (Nov 14, 2008)

MiksuK said:


> After a 120km trip  It was snowing so much I could barely see the road



do you drive backward to the road?


----------



## jjpea (Aug 25, 2007)

Ian C said:


> I couldn't resist driving to work today....what a hoot!
> 
> _that name again is Mr Plow!_


You know, with all that snow packed in front of the intercooler, your 1/4 mile times should be faster!
JP


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jjpea said:


> You know, with all that snow packed in front of the intercooler, your 1/4 mile times should be faster!
> JP


thats an idea !!:wavey: mmmmmmm............. fit a snow machine in the bumper for summer use :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

ALF_GTR said:


> do you drive backward to the road?


I'm not sure.. :nervous:

That could be why it was so damn hard to drive


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

markr32gtr said:


> I don’t like driving this in the snow 4wd my a** I just spins up the back no drive on the front


Sounds like a problem there, on my one the rears spun out ecu moved 50% to the front they spun too, ecu went looking for a 3rd set of wheels :chuckle:
Getting moving wasn't the problem it was the stopping it again was


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Boydie.NI said:


> Sounds like a problem there, on my one the rears spun out ecu moved 50% to the front they spun too, ecu went looking for a 3rd set of wheels :chuckle:
> Getting moving wasn't the problem it was the stopping it again was


It is just spinning up the back it will do it in the rain as well im only running 291hp with 303tq will it be the ecu playing up not moving 50% to the front it just wants to spin out on every corner


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

markr32gtr said:


> It is just spinning up the back it will do it in the rain as well im only running 291hp with 303tq will it be the ecu playing up not moving 50% to the front it just wants to spin out on every corner


no 4wd warning light on ???


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

These tires (16" Michelin 330studs/WRC tyre):










Last saturday....

One big frozen lake and full trottle sideways:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

now THAT looks fun!


----------



## MiksuK (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine rarely gets driven in the winter so today while it was out and the lighting was nice I decided to take a few shots.

Oh and my car has not been washed for weeks and it is just filthy.. :nervous:










Where's the damnn car??? 
Oh...there is is


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

jaycabs said:


> no 4wd warning light on ???


It will only come on when you start the car and then go off and the gauge on the left next to the Speed isn’t working the front tq or something


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

markr32gtr said:


> It will only come on when you start the car and then go off and the gauge on the left next to the Speed isn’t working the front tq or something


think i'd get that on a 4wd rolling road to check out whats going on more clearly so load can be applied properly.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

A few of mine when i got her out ready to leave me :bawling:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> A few of mine when i got her out ready to leave me :bawling:


i realy love how this looks , wouldnt change a thing on it as it looks perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

jaycabs said:


> i realy love how this looks , wouldnt change a thing on it as it looks perfect :thumbsup:


Well she's gone now fella, after nearly 4 years!
I wonder if you think my next Toy will be as good looking?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> Well she's gone now fella, after nearly 4 years!
> I wonder if you think my next Toy will be as good looking?


if i had the money to buy a 33 and a 34 to join a collection with my 32 then thats just what i would like the 34 to look like , maybe change to a single exhaust outlet but thats it as it does look stunning


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I wish we had some snow over here 
but just heard on the telly it's going to snow again this weekend  Fingers crossed :flame:


----------



## JumboNuts (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate snow, I only drive my Lancer in the winter. Can't stand rust


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

A few more from last week in the Valleys...!


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

Just had one heck of a snow storm here in northeast united states. so i untucked my baby from the nice warm garage and pulled her out in the middle of the virtually unplowed road for a quick photo shoot.


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

Full attack!


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Full attack!


is that hallon sitting there with the mustache looking all mean and lean


----------



## PeteR32GT-R (Jul 21, 2005)

KaXXeN said:


> is that hallon sitting there with the mustache looking all mean and lean


hall0n in driver seat and Marcuz in passenger seat.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

few of mine from a snow drive!










from inside


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pretty normal amount snow for where I live in Japan*


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

awesome. I'm just below you about an hour from Aomori.


----------



## elrodeo666 (Feb 10, 2008)

#09 said:


> awesome. I'm just below you about an hour from Aomori.


I was just down there last month on the way back to Hokkaido from Tokyo Auto Salon , had a blast up at Hakkoda !


----------



## Bisounours (Apr 12, 2009)

Yesterday, in France in Normandy


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Global warming is really an issue there I see!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

PeteR32GT-R said:


> Full attack!


Great picture  :thumbsup:

I wondered what a 32 would look like with a big pair of spots on it...I have a pair of old Cibie super Oscars which I've been thinking of fitting to cure the ludicrously bad main beams :chuckle:


----------



## 280ZG (Sep 16, 2007)

The day I bought my R32 gts-t.










ca 1000km home in february, 3 years ago. Just bought new winter tires...!!!


Then, it could be left outside in the snow. (It`s still just a car..)










But always fun to use in winter!! (summer too!!!)


















And ALOT OF FUN on icetrackdays!!!



















By the way, a Z is also a lot of fun in the winter....









Just have to be careful with the front spoiler!








(Now you se why it is off on the skyline on ice)


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)




----------

